
$100 marketing budget for launching mobile app - lawlorslaw
What is the most effective use of $100 to promote the launch of a mobile app?
======
InGodsName
facebook ads.

I work in adtech but also own an ad agency.

Buy installs using fb ads. Target your target market tightly.

